# Cryptocoryne cordata "Rosenervis"



## AndrewB (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi,

I've recently ordered Cryptocoryne cordata "Rosenervis". I can't find any information on it. Does anyone have any tips on growing this plant? how I should plant this? fertilising regime? light intensity?

I currently have normal gravel with fertiliser balls dotted around the place. I am looking at also changing over to Seachem Flourite Black in the next few months. The tank is 4x2x1.5 and has about 180 watts of T8 tubes and i've just started pressurised co2 dosing. It also gets sechem liquid ferts.

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

It prefers soft acidic water and will looks it's best if given those conditions.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

it also likes low nitrates low light and high TE if you want to bring out the veining


----------



## AndrewB (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks guys,

How acidic is acidic? I've got soft water. My KH is about 3 to 4 german degrees.
and what is TE?

Andrew


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

3-4 degrees KH is decent. 2 degree KH or less would be better. It will certainly grow in those conditions though.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

i was thinking is a rich iron will help to bring out the pinkish vien of the leave. Maybe lighting will play a part also.


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

From what I've heard you should have low nitrate, mcuh micronutrients and acidic water (pH 6). I'll soon try this Crypt. myself


----------



## AndrewB (Jul 7, 2006)

Would planting this in a little pot e.g a small terracotta pot with some peat at bottom then flourite black as a potting mix help counteract the higher pH in the water? I'd then sink it into the tank's gravel as to side the majority of the pot.

or is this just asking for more problems? 

Thanks
Andrew


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think you'd be better off potting it in Soilmaster or Aquasoil.


----------



## AndrewB (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks,
I'll look into using aquasoil, as we dont' get Soilmaster here in Australia due to our quarantine laws.

I assume aquasoil will work as a "potting mix" in pots? I don't particularly want to use it as the tank's main substrate - as I don't want a layered substrate.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, you can simply use it in the pots for acid specific plants.


----------



## AndrewB (Jul 7, 2006)

Awesome thanks, little terracotta pots it will be.

Sorry to ask a potentially stupid questions - but which aquasoil is recommended? Amazonia? This wil match the black flourite, but when I read the ADA website it recommends Malay for Crypts. Are they much of a muchness apart from colour? The Malay soil blurb also recommends it for Eriocaulon sp. to which I have Eriocaulon Zollingerianum.

Also, another potentially stupid question - granules or powder? My preference is for the powder as I currently have a thing for fine, sand like substrates. However, will this cause anerobic and compaction issues if the powder is used in a pot?

I've been reading other posts and it seems you guys recommend leaf litter mixed into the substrate. Any particular leaves to avoid? does it need to be semi decomposed? What's the benefit of leaf litter?

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You'll want Amazonia for the acid loving Crypts. They recommend Malaya for the more common Crypts.

The leaf litter adds the natural organics found in nature where these Crypts are originally collected. Oak and Beech leaves are best. Any leaf that takes a long time to break down should work well.


----------

